
Google Document Dump - colpabar
https://www.projectveritas.com/google-document-dump/
======
SEJeff
Project Veritas has broken laws on several occasions, and also seems to
attempt to entrap people. They tried to sell a Washington Post reporter a
story about sexual impropriety from Roy Moore and then planned on outing the
WaPo story as a hoax. I'd question literally anything from them as they go out
of their way to entrap and falsify things up to and including breaking laws.
Instead, WaPo taped the interview and did a series of stories on Project
Veritas, and the things they're doing to try to smear the left.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/a-woman-
approa...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/a-woman-approached-
the-post-with-dramatic--and-false--tale-about-roy-moore-sje-appears-to-be-
part-of-undercover-sting-
operation/2017/11/27/0c2e335a-cfb6-11e7-9d3a-bcbe2af58c3a_story.html)

~~~
zepto
Ok - the messenger is bad. But are these documents real?

~~~
allana
Who knows? The messenger has manufacured false documents in the past, which
was OP's point.

~~~
zepto
It seems like if the documents are real then flagging this post is harmful.

Bloomberg has published false and unretracted pieces, but we don’t flag them
into oblivion - we evaluate each piece.

------
cameronbrown
Truth or not, this is valuable information. I understand skepticism of Veritas
but let people make up their own minds before removing it. Why flag?

Edit: I really want these documents to be false, I do.

~~~
pcunite
Exactly, very creepy that this keeps getting flagged. Super interesting news
about a company we wall work with. These are google employees and I want to
hear what they have to say, and talk about it with all of you, my unbiased HN
friends.

~~~
colpabar
All I want is a discussion.

~~~
SEJeff
Here's a start, it is from Project Veritas, a known bad actor. The Google
employee in specific has a history of Q conspiracy theories and anti-semitism.
Neither of them seem very trustworthy. If it isn't very trustworthy, is it
really news?

------
jaytaylor
Mirror available here: [https://goog-doc-dump.gigawatt.io/](https://goog-doc-
dump.gigawatt.io/)

Just a regular file download, no funky extra downloader apps necessary.

~~~
eteos
Cheers, was looking for mirror.

------
rightwing_blech
"Koch Brothers and Robert Mercer funded Project Veritas"
[https://observer.com/2017/12/koch-brothers-and-robert-
mercer...](https://observer.com/2017/12/koch-brothers-and-robert-mercer-
funded-project-veritas/)

"Project Veritas’ YouTube sting was deeply misleading — and successful James
O’Keefe’s stunt playbook keeps giving conservative lawmakers ammunition, even
if the evidence is all phony"

[https://www.theverge.com/interface/2019/6/27/18760463/projec...](https://www.theverge.com/interface/2019/6/27/18760463/project-
veritas-youtube-sting-james-okeefe)

------
gwbas1c
Would be nice if I could view these in the browser instead of downloading an
app or downloading the document itself.

------
imroot
There's no option to view these on Linux -- no application and no browswer
supports their NSAPI plugins.

------
zepto
I see people flagging this and accurately questioning project veritas’ agenda.

My question is - Are these documents genuine? Isn’t that that what matters?

~~~
driverdan
Context also matters. Veritas has repeatedly and intentionally taken
information out of context to skew the message.

~~~
jakeogh
Context is irrelevent in regards to raw documentation. Claim it's fake or
address it's contents.

~~~
happytoexplain
What do you mean? That either the entire thing must have been fabricated out
of whole cloth, or that we should assume it's entirely true and discuss the
implications as though it were? Wouldn't the simpler explanation be that
people believe that, given the source, there is a high chance that it's
somewhere in the middle - i.e. skewed, misleading, spun, taken out of context,
biased - and is therefore reasonable to not take as useful information until
more context can be provided?

~~~
jakeogh
I evaluate things independently. If you want to lump them together, that's
your decision. He handed it to the DOJ, so odds are, we will not see google
claiming anything is fake.

------
kayimbo
spoiler: this was extremely boring and stupid. Reading this, downloading the
files and looking at them was a complete waste of time, this is a nothing
burger.

~~~
topmonk
Exactly. An example of this, covfefe being translated to " ̄\\_(ツ)_/ ̄ in
Google Translate as an Easter egg. This compromises the entire contents of the
root folder named "Election Tampering"

This is silly stuff

------
driverdan
Project Veritas? Seriously? Are these from that Qanon and conspiracy guy who
is claiming he was unfairly fired?

------
ksbakan
Found this torrent for the same files
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:221cedaadd3a04e21b7ef365a1dc37bf0908b88f

------
thrill
The complaints here about "the source" remind me of all the nonexistent
complaints about cops not choosing upstanding citizens as their confidential
informants.

------
jakeogh
Note to PV: PLEASE PUBLISH SHA3's

------
pcunite
Insiders at Google are losing their jobs to tell us something. Pretty big
news.

~~~
driverdan
It's not big news. The guy is a Qanon conspiracy nut.

~~~
pcunite
The man being interviewed does not work with Google?

